# Help with green phosphor lag



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

I have a Panasonic TH-46PZ85U. Overall I am very happy with this TV. The one problem is I find hockey unwatchable due to the green phosphor trails. Hockey is a must watch for me. Other programming like football, sitcoms, movies all look fantastic on this set.

Is there anything that can be done about this? I am about ready to give up on this TV and drag out my old Samsung 26" CRT.


----------

